# Wolfsgart 2011 Countdown



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

Post up anything you want, pics of last year, things you loved or disliked about last years show, ideas for this years show. WHATEVER!

Cant wait the show will be here sooner than you think, so mark it on your calendar!! :beer::wave:ic::heart::beer:


----------



## sboles92 (Apr 1, 2010)

Excited!:thumbup:


----------



## rovetherr (Mar 27, 2007)

Woot-a-toot! :thumbup::laugh::thumbup::wave:


----------



## kevlar_vw (Jan 5, 2005)

just sayin...


----------



## sboles92 (Apr 1, 2010)

ABAinA1 said:


> just sayin...


That got me a little more excited......:thumbup: Really nice, love the wheels!


----------



## kevlar_vw (Jan 5, 2005)

sboles92 said:


> That got me a little more excited......:thumbup: Really nice, love the wheels!


Dont know anything about the car other than its hott....and I hope the owner comes again this year


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

hopeing to be there again this year another one i took last year...:wave:


----------



## kevlar_vw (Jan 5, 2005)

lots of top notch cars. The East coast def has some of the best...unless you West coast guys show up and prove this theory wrong...
opcorn:


----------



## sboles92 (Apr 1, 2010)

ABAinA1 said:


> lots of top notch cars. The East coast def has some of the best...unless you West coast guys show up and prove this theory wrong...
> opcorn:


East Coats ftw:thumbup:


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

Jetta11J said:


> hopeing to be there again this year another one i took last year...:wave:


Skylls..


----------



## Fuzz VW (Sep 15, 2005)

84 Days till WOLFSGART !!! :thumbup:


----------



## nubdutz (Aug 23, 2006)

77 DAYS TO GET CADDY DONE????????? HOPE I CAN GET IT DONE.


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

nubdutz said:


> 77 DAYS TO GET CADDY DONE????????? HOPE I CAN GET IT DONE.


You better! that thing looks dope :thumbup:


----------



## Jeepr21 (Jul 28, 2004)

_Dirty_ said:


> Post up anything you want, pics of last year, things you loved or disliked about last years show, ideas for this years show. WHATEVER!
> 
> Cant wait the show will be here sooner than you think, so mark it on your calendar!! :beer::wave:ic::heart::beer:


X2... It would be very helpful for additional Idea's and/or likes/dislikes. and I too can't wait! it's going to be fun! and we've got some great ideas for this year... but could always use more!!!


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

Driving up from Ithaca, NY (www.fastdubs.org) to stop in on our way to Lobsterfest (Maine)...killer way to start a family vacation...bringing my wife's 08 red Jetta. Anything happening Sat night, where?


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

MK5CNY said:


> Driving up from Ithaca, NY (Fastdubs) to stop in on our way to Lobsterfest (Maine)...killer way to start a family vacation...bringing my wife's 08 red Jetta. Anything happening Sat night, where?


Yes sir! sat night is the big party night. last year it was a blast at Downtown Paint and Spray in downtown burlington, live music, kegs, and PVW photoshoot :thumbup::beer::thumbup:


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

This should be sweet a weekend. I like the mix of air and water, so long as there's air on air action. At the end of my vacation there is another similar but smaller show at Oneida Lake in back in my neck of the woods.


----------



## WOLFSGART (Jul 23, 2010)

Yes, having both air and water makes it a great show.


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

I have a pass from the wifey to go to the PVW shoot Sat night...please don't tell me it's a trap. 

2 weeks


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

MK5CNY said:


> I have a pass from the wifey to go to the PVW shoot Sat night...please don't tell me it's a trap.
> 
> 2 weeks


Trap?


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

...she says yes, but really means 'over my dead body'...trap. Oh well, I will make my break for it, when she's in the pool.


----------

